# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  سؤال عاجل وهام @ حكم التنقيب عن الأثار واستخراجها وبيعها

## أبو وسام السلفى

الحمد لله وبعد 

فهذا السؤال عرض على واريد معرفة المزيد عن حكمه الشرعى قبل الجواب

وهذه بعض التفاصيل عنه قد تخدم فى الموضوع 

1- البدء بالتنقيب عن الأماكن التى توجد فيها مقابر الفراعنة

2- الإستعانة فى ذلك بالجن عن طريق ساحر وقد يكون نصرانى أو يهودى

3- التقرب للجن حارس المقبرة إما بالقرآن أو بأشياء كفرية ( حسب حالة الجنى والساحر)

4- يوجد بهذه المقابر ذهب خام وبازلت وزيبق واحجار جرانيت غالية الثمن قد تصل للمليارات 

5- يباع هذا الزيبق للسحرة لأستخدامه فى أعمال السحر ولاعطاء الجان قوه (على حد قول السائل )

والسؤال 

ماحكم هذا العمل ( أقصد التنقيب عن المقابر )

وما حكم المتاجرة فقط (بيع هذه الأشياء وشراؤها)

صاحب البيت الذى توجد فيه المقبرة له حصة من الخارج ما حكم هذا المال

وأحيانا يعرض عليه بيع البيت أو إيجاره لمدة محددة وهى مدة استخراج ما فى المقبرة فما حكم هذا المال 

ملحوظة 

ماذكرته حقيقى وواقع وليس خيال ,اريد الحكم الشرعى فيه بشيئ من التفصيل إن أمكن 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
__________________

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

أخي الكريم استخراج الكنوز بالطريقة التي ذكرتها لا يجوز لما في ذلك من استعمال السحر و الإستعانة بالجان,و انت قد ذكرت أنهم يقومون بأشياء كفرية و هذا وحده كاف في الدلالة على التحريم.

أما إن تم إخراج الكنز بطريقة شرعية{اقصد بالشرعية غير مخالفة للشرع}فهذا يأخذ عموما حكم الركاز أو اللقطة.


جاء في موقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب بإشراف الشيخ المنجد

ما هي الطرق الشرعية لاستخراج كنوز الأرض – الركاز - ؟. 


الحمد لله 

أولاً : 

الرِّكاز هو ما وجد مدفوناً في الأرض من مال الجاهلية ، وأهل الجاهلية هم من كانوا موجودين قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أي دين كانوا ، وقد أوجب الشرع فيه عند استخراجه الخُمس ، زكاةً عند بعض العلماء ، وفيئاً عند آخرين ، والباقي لمن استخرجه إن كان استخراجه من أرضٍ يملكها ، أو من خرِبة أو من أرض مشتركة كالشارع وغيره . 

قال ابن قدامة المقدسي – رحمه الله - : 

" الركاز : المدفون في الأرض ، واشتقاقه من : ركَز يركِز ، مثل : غرز يغرز ، إذا خفي ، يقال " ركز الرمح " إذا غرز أسفله في الأرض ، ومنه الرِّكز وهو الصوت الخفي ، قال الله تعالى : ( أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ رِكْزاً ) . 

والأصل في صدقة الركاز ما روى أبو هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( العَجْمَاءُ جُبَار ، وفي الرِّكازِ الخُمْس ) متفق عليه . 

وهو أيضاً مجمع عليه ، قال ابن المنذر : لا نعلم أحدا خالف هذا الحديث إلا الحسن فإنه فرَّق بين ما يوجد في أرض الحرب وأرض العرب ، فقال فيما يوجد في أرض الحرب : الخمس ، وفيما يوجد في أرض العرب الزكاة . " المغني " ( 2 / 610 ) . 

وقال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله - : 

" ليس كل مدفون يكون ركازاً ، بل كل ما كان من دِفْن الجاهلية ، أي : من مدفون الجاهلية . 

ومعنى الجاهلية : ما قبل الإسلام ، وذلك بأن نجد في الأرض كنزاً مدفوناً ، فإذا استخرجناه ووجدنا علامات الجاهلية فيه ، مثل أن يكون نقوداً قد علم أنها قبل الإسلام ، أو يكون عليها تاريخ قبل الإسلام ، أو ما أشبه ذلك . 

وقوله : " ففيه الخمس في قليله وكثيره " فلا يشترط فيه النصاب ؛ لعموم قول النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : " وفي الركاز الخمس " . 

ثم اختلف العلماء في الخمس ، هل هو زكاة أو فيء ؟ بناء على اختلافهم في " أل " في قوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم في الحديث : " الخمس " هل هي لبيان الحقيقة أو هي للعهد ؟ . 

فقال بعض العلماء : إنه زكاة فتكون " أل " لبيان الحقيقة . 

ويترتب على هذا القول ما يأتي : 

1- أن تكون زكاة الركاز أعلى ما يجب في الأموال الزكوية ؛ لأن نصف العشر ، والعشر ، وربع العشر ، وشاة من أربعين : أقل من الخمس . 

2- أنه لا يشترط فيه النصاب ، فتجب في قليله وكثيره . 

3- أنه لا يشترط أن يكون من مال معيَّن ، فيجب فيه الخمس سواء كان من الذهب أو الفضة أو المعادن الأخرى ، بخلاف زكاة غيره . 

والمذهب عند أصحابنا - يرحمهم الله - : أنه فيء ، فتكون " أل " في الخُمس للعهد الذهني ، وليست لبيان الحقيقة ، أي : الخمس المعهود في الإسلام ، وهو خُمس خمس الغنيمة الذي يكون فيئاً يصرف في مصالح المسلمين العامة ، وهذا هو الراجح؛ لأن جعله زكاة يخالف المعهود في باب الزكاة ، كما سبق بيانه في الأوجه الثلاثة المتقدمة. . 

" الشرح الممتع " ( 6 / 88 ، 89 ) . 

ومن وجدَ كنزاً وليس عليه علامات تدل أنه من دفن الجاهلية : فهو في حكم اللقطة ، ينتظر عليه سنةً كاملة ، ثم يحل له تملكه بعدها إلا أن يُعرف صاحبه قطعاً فيجب دفعه له ، أو تعويضه بقيمته في وقت التصرف به . 

ولا يجوز البحث عن الكنوز في أراضٍ مملوكة لأحدٍ ؛ لأن هذا من التصرف في مال غيره بغير حق ، ومن وجد مالاً في أرضِ غيره فيجب أن يدفعه لصاحب الأرض . 

وينبغي للعقلاء أن لا يضيعوا أعمارهم في البحث عن مثل هذه الكنوز ؛ فإنها مضيعة للأوقات والأعمار والأموال ، مع ما يترتب عليها من عقوبات من الدولة ، وقد يعيش المرء دهره كله ولا يجد قطعة نقدية واحدة ، وقد يشتغل المرء في الزراعة فيحرث أرضه ويوفقه الله لوجود ما يغتني به عمره كله . 

ثانياً : 

يسلك كثيرٌ من الناس طرُقاً غير شرعيَّة لاستخراج هذه الكنوز ، فبعضهم يستعين بالسحرة والكهنة والمشعوذين ، وآخرون يعتمدون على اتصالهم بالجن ، وكل هذه الطرق غير شرعية ، وهي توجب استحقاق الإثم العظيم على فاعله . 

سئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله - : 

هناك من يحضِّر الجن بطلاسم يقولها ، ويجعلهم يخرجون له كنوزاً مدفونة في أرض القرية منذ زمن بعيد ، فما حكم هذا العمل ؟ . 

فأجاب : 

هذا العمل ليس بجائز ؛ فإن هذه الطلاسم التي يحضِّرون بها الجن ويستخدمونهم بها لا تخلو من شرك - في الغالب - ، والشرك أمره خطير قال الله تعالى : ( إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ ) ، والذي يذهب إليهم يغريهم ويغرهم ، يغريهم بأنفسهم وأنهم على حق ، ويغرهم بما يعطيهم من الأموال . 

فالواجب مقاطعة هؤلاء ، وأن يدع الإنسان الذهاب إليهم ، وأن يحذِّر إخوانه المسلمين من الذهاب إليهم ، والغالب في أمثال هؤلاء أنهم يحتالون على الناس ويبتزون أموالهم بغير حق ويقولون القول تخرصا ، ثم إن وافق القدر أخذوا ينشرونه بين الناس ، ويقولون : نحن قلنا وصار كذا ، ونحن قلنا وصار كذا ، وإن لم يوافق ادعوا دعاوى باطلة ، أنها هي التي منعت هذا الشيء . 

وإني أوجه النصيحة إلى من ابتلي بهذا الأمر وأقول لهم : احذروا أن تمتطوا الكذب على الناس والشرك بالله عز وجل وأخذ أموال الناس بالباطل ، فإن أمد الدنيا قريب ، والحساب يوم القيامة عسير ، وعليكم أن تتوبوا إلى الله تعالى من هذا العمل ، وأن تصححوا أعمالكم ، وتطيبوا أموالكم ، والله الموفق . 

" فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين " ( 2 / السؤال رقم 116 ) . 

واعلم أيها السائل الكريم أن الذي يحمل كثيرا من الناس على الجري خلف تلك الأوهام ، وطلبها من السحرة والمشعوذين وأمثالهم ، أن نفوسهم امتلأت بحب الترف ، والتعلق بأوهام الغني ، من غير أسبابه ، وطلب المال من غير بابه ، مع ما تركب في كثير من تلك النفوس من غلبة الكسل والركون إلى البطالة . 

قال ابن خلدون – رحمه الله - : 

والذي يحمل على ذلك في الغالب زيادة على ضعف العقل : إنما هو العجز عن طلب المعاش بالوجوه الطبيعية للكسب من التجارة والفلح والصناعة ؛ فيطلبونه بالوجوه المنحرفة ، وعلى غير المجرى الطبيعي من هذا وأمثاله ، عجزاً عن السعي في المكاسب ، وركوناً إلى تناول الرّزق من غير تعب ولا نصب في تحصيله واكتسابه ، ولا يعلمون أنَّهم يوقعون أنفسهم بابتغاء ذلك من غير وجهه في نصبٍ ومتاعبَ وجُهدٍ شديد أشدَّ من الأول ، ويعرِّضون أنفسهم مع ذلك لمنال العقوبات ، وربما يحمل على ذلك في الأكثر زيادة الترف وعوائده وخروجها عن حدّ النهاية حتى تُقتصر عنها وجوه الكسب ومذاهبه ولا تفي بمطالبها ، فإذا عجز عن الكسب بالمجرى الطبيعي لم يجد وليجةً في نفسه إلا التمني لوجود المال العظيم دفعةً من غير كلفة ، ليفي ذلك له بالعوائد التي حصل في أسرها ؛ فيحرص على ابتغاء ذلك ويسعى فيه جهده ، ولهذا فأكثر من تراهم يحرصون على ذلك هم المترفون من أهل الدولة ومن سكان الأمصار الكثيرة الترف المتسعة الأحوال ، مثل مصر وما في معناها ، فنجد الكثير منهم مغرمين بابتغاء ذلك وتحصيله ، ومساءلة الركبان عن شواذه . 

" مقدمة ابن خلدون " ( ص 385 ، 386 ) . 

وقد كتب ابن خلدون فصلاً نفيساً في " المقدمة " من ( ص 384 – 389 ) فليُنظر . 

أما إذا تجنب المسلم الطرق المحرمة ، من الطلاسم والاستعانة بالجن والسحرة والكهنة ، أو العدوان على ملك غيره ، من أرض أو دار أو غير ذلك ؛ فلا حرج عليه فيما يجده من ذلك الركاز ، ولا حرج عليه في طلبه ـ أيضا ـ والبحث عنه ، إن كان له معرفة بالوسائل المادية الموصلة إلى ذلك ، ولم يكن يضيع عمره في الجري خلف سراب الغنى ، وأوهام الكنوز ، كحال الذين كانوا يطلبون المال في السابق عن طريق تعلم الكيمياء التي تعينهم على قلب المعادن ذهبا ، فقالوا فيهم : من طلب المال بالكيمياء أفلس !! 

وأما أن هذا له طريقة معينة في طلبه والبحث عنه في الشرع ، فإن الشرع لم يجيء بمثل ذلك ، وإنما جاء ببيان ما يشرع في حقه أو يحرم عليه . 

فمهما اخترع الناس من آلة أو وسيلة تعينهم على تعرف ذلك ، بعلاماته المادية ، أو الدلائل عليه ، فإن ذلك مباح لمن علمه واستعمله . 

والله أعلم .



الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## أبو وسام السلفى

جزاكم الله خيرا فقد شفيت قلبى

----------

